# HP DV9617nr Laptop - Reviews



## kgt (Mar 31, 2005)

I just bought 17" HP DV9617nr Laptop from Office Depot for $600. I want your opinion and suggestions. Is it a good laptop? Does it have all the latest features including built in webcam and microphone? I am a newbie for laptop. 

The box does not say anything about webcam or microphone. There was no display model nor the sale rep knew anything about it. It is an Office Depot exclusive product.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No one here can tell you the specs. If the box doesn't mention the features you listed, then they're probably not included.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

Why didn't you ask these questions before you bought the computer?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Open it up and look.


----------

